# New member ready to get a Weber 18.5 Smokey Mountain



## alexh1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all,

A little background -

I got a Weber Silver Line gas grill about 10 years ago, I only replaced a few minor parts during that time and it still works great. I just hope they don't go cheap on us like so many other US companies. Anyhow, I have done quite a bit of slow cooking on that unit and after lots of experimentation and practice I can do a real good job.

However, the problem is that no matter what you are too close to the heat and with a good thermometer I know that the temp can vary 100 degs over just a few inches. So i use an elevated chicken rack and you still have to flip and turn the meat at least once and I never seem to get a real good bark on beef or good browning on chicken (I don't bother with wood - cannot replenish during cooking). Too much trouble and can be stressful trying to keep that temp at 225 deg or so. The slightest wind throws everything way off.

Anyhow, the reason I mention all of this is that I know nothing is as simple as it seems for great results. The wife got me the Americas test kitchen grilling book with the grill and that really helped get me up to speed. Without that book I'd still be guessing on how to grill and slow cook (it does not cover smoking of course).

For this Weber Smokey Mountain 18,5", whats the best way to get up to speed?

For example,

I have heard it mentioned that there are some mods which make it run a lot better.

What kind of charcoal to use, how much etc?

Thanks for any tips.

BTW, I live in SJ, CA and there are not really many, if any good BBQ joints in this area (IMO). I think they tend to cater mostly to children (which I understand-  they have to make money) and thus the ribs are low on rub. I use the country style ribs with a pretty potent rub and I think they are way better (most of the time!) than the BBQ in my area.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 16, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! I've never used a WSM but I know there are a lot of people on here that do and there is tons of info about them! You can use the search bar at the top to quickly get answers to your questions but I know someone will be around to offer advice. Here's a quick search on "WSM" http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=WSM  you can narrow things down by being more specific on your search words.

I know a lot of people use the "Minion Method" for burning coals in their WSM here is a search on that http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=minion+method

I hope this helps a little.

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!


----------



## dsorgnzd (Jun 16, 2012)

There's a ton of good information for the WSM on http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ (It's based out of San Jose, too.)   I've had mine for nearly 10 years and, like almost every other WSM owner, I love it.  People here on Smoking Meat Forums are very generous with their expertise  and help, so start cooking, and ask any questions you may come up with.

Since you asked, (1) What kind of charcoal?  People have great success with both briquettes and lump.  It's probably a good idea to start off with  briquettes until you get a feel for the WSM and how it operates, since briquettes are all a consistent shape and size, where lump is not, so you have less variability in your  fire with briquettes. A lot of people prefer Stubbs briquettes over Kingsford, but probably just as many cook with "Kingsford Blue" and are just  as satisfied.   (2) How much?  I always use a full ring of charcoal. When I'm  finished cooking, I shut down  the vents, the fire goes out, and whatever is left can be used next time. If you find your fire  won't go out when you shut the vents, you may have air leaks due  to an out-of-round center section that doesn't fit tight with the lid and/or charcoal bowl. If so, there's  an easy fix.  It's common that the door on a new WSM doesn't fit as tightly as the owner would like, but since the door is aluminum, you can tweak it by bending to get it to fit more tightly if you want.  Keep in mind, the WSM doesn't have to be completely air-tight, so don't worry if you see a little smoke leaking around the door.  As long as the fire goes out when you shut down the vents, that's tight enough.  (3) Modifications: you don't really have to do any. But some of the most common are installing handles on the center section so you can easily lift it to add more charcoal (if needed) or, as I do, to load the meat with the center section off the fire. Also, there are several different ways to cook with no water in the pan, such as using a clay saucer (the type that goes under flower pots) as a heat barrier, or filling the pan with sand, or stacking two pans with an air space (the Piedmont Pan mod).  Many people (myself included)  have installed metal grommets so you can run  the temperature probe of your thermometer through  the side of  the WSM. 

But again, you can make  great barbecue in a dead-stock WSM.  The modifications just  make it a little more convenient or, in many cases, are just the result of  the cook  wanting to make  his/her WSM a little more personalized.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad to have you here - good luck with the new smoker -


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Glad you joined us. Lots of great info, tips, tricks, recipes and helpful folks.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

I have the 22.5" WSM and have used the 18.5" as well, and I can tell you that you really do not have to make any mods at all, it just plain works right out of the box, no muss, no fuss!

I highly suggest you get to know your smoker for a dozen or so smokes before considering any mods (if you do choose to make any), that way you have an established baseline to know where you are starting at. I have made only one mod to my WSM and that was to create my own eyelets for feeding thermometer probes in - this has now turned into one of the standard must have mods on both this site and the virtual weber bullet site... go figure I was just trying to be cheap.... lol. Look at the bottom of this post and you will see a link to my eyelet mod.

Like the Weber Kettle grills the WSM's are darn near indestructable, they don't rust, and if you take the time to clean them once or twice a year (minimum) it will last for 20+ years no problem. You have a great rig to start with, good luck and don't forget to take lots of pictures!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have 2 WSM 18.5".  If you are a tinkerer then you can mod the living daylights out of the WSM.  If you have no desire to do any mods then the WSM will be perfect too.

As Johnny mentioned above, they just work.  There is a learning curve with all new equipment but that's what we're here for...

I love my WSMs but am thinking about trading them in for 1 or 2 22.5" since I am doing competition off an on...


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to SMF...I'll have to yield to the Weber dudes and dolls. I have a weber kettle but never use the Weber smoker.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

